

EHarmony moves from SQL to MongoDB - nasalgoat
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/mongodb-powers-critical-eharmony-compatibility-application-processing-1-billion-matches-1820919.htm

======
nasalgoat
Given my experience with MongoDB over the last three years, I'm having a lot
of trouble figuring out how they will use it for matching, since I've found
the search and indexing pretty slow.

Perhaps they can leverage the auto sharding capabilities to fan out queries
better? That's the only advantage I found with MongoDB over other DB systems.

